# I dont have a client ID yet....hmmm!!



## Sneya (Jun 7, 2010)

hi

i lodged my partner temporary visa subclass 309 from Kenya on the 14th of April. I have a case officer and have submitted all documentation necessary. 
i keep reading about a client number/ ID, which i have not received yet.
does this mean the department has not started processing my visa or even had time to look at it? or am i just getting paranoid? 

i personally went to lodge my visa (with my partner) and thus we got our case officer on the spot, after the interview. 

please do help me as i am very confused, should i call the case officer?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sneya said:


> hi
> 
> i lodged my partner temporary visa subclass 309 from Kenya on the 14th of April. I have a case officer and have submitted all documentation necessary.
> i keep reading about a client number/ ID, which i have not received yet.
> ...


There's a transaction number which is used as a form of ID which is issued with online applications and that allows people to have a look online at what might be showing for their application.
I know the same online checking facility does not apply when you lodge a paper application but I would have thought that at least there would be some form of receipt given which may list an application reference number _[ so long sonce I was involved in doing one I've forgotten and it was just a case of ringing up and quoting name etc. from what I recall ]_

If you have the COs name and a telephone number you could always call to enquire of whether there is a designated application number you ought to use if needing to submit any change of conditions etc.


----------



## Sneya (Jun 7, 2010)

thanx 4 the prompt reply...
i will call up the CO and find out...

cheers


----------



## loutz (May 18, 2010)

*kenya*



Sneya said:


> thanx 4 the prompt reply...
> i will call up the CO and find out...
> 
> cheers


hiya, I am also applying through Kenya for my husband, so am very interested to hear how your story is going, i find i get no answers to my emails, and i fear they have us confused, as they are asking for travel dates and marriage licence from Ghana! we have never been to Ghana! we live in TZ!! but i still cannot get an answer, they also now want form 80 as well as the death certs for my husbands parents, who were French, and died over 20 years ago, it took us a month to finally get a case officer and case file number, let me know how your dealings are going...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sneya said:


> hi
> 
> i lodged my partner temporary visa subclass 309 from Kenya on the 14th of April. I have a case officer and have submitted all documentation necessary.
> i keep reading about a client number/ ID, which i have not received yet.
> ...


The Application No./ID etc. you might see referred to is as far as I know only issued re online applications and called a Transaction Reference No., a TRN and that allows people to monitor progress online.
COs will normally contact people if further information is required.
There can be considerable variation in processing times for various reasons from time to time and Kenya being classed as a high risk country if security checking external to Immi is decided on, that can add a good 5-6 months on to standard processing time of up to five months or so.
There could also have been a go slow or hold situation adopted by many countries for a month or so prior to the end of the financial year as budgeted numbers for family visas had been reached or it was close to being reached.
Come July, there would have been something of a backlog in the system because of that and so how it clears will also vary on locations. 
So you could get in touch now, an email usually best though waiting another month would not hurt either.


----------



## Sneya (Jun 7, 2010)

loutz said:


> hiya, I am also applying through Kenya for my husband, so am very interested to hear how your story is going, i find i get no answers to my emails, and i fear they have us confused, as they are asking for travel dates and marriage licence from Ghana! we have never been to Ghana! we live in TZ!! but i still cannot get an answer, they also now want form 80 as well as the death certs for my husbands parents, who were French, and died over 20 years ago, it took us a month to finally get a case officer and case file number, let me know how your dealings are going...


hey Loutz

well, so far my application isn't going as planned, we had a change in case officers and each of them what different things. initially i was told i only need a Kenyan Police clearance, and dint need once from Malaysia (where i was studying). Now the new case officer needs it, and its taking a whole lot of a long time to get it, as its 6 months into the application, and i don't live in Nairobi.

about the delay in replies, our first case officer was so hard to get, but the new one is pretty prompt with replies.

my advice is keep calling them and speak to your case officer, he/she is the only one that can help you.

we lodged the visa in person a few days after we got married, so we got the file number on the spot and a case officer too.

ill keep you updated on the visa..best of luck to you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sneya said:


> hey Loutz
> 
> well, so far my application isn't going as planned, we had a change in case officers and each of them what different things. initially i was told i only need a Kenyan Police clearance, and dint need once from Malaysia (where i was studying). Now the new case officer needs it, and its taking a whole lot of a long time to get it, as its 6 months into the application, and i don't live in Nairobi.
> 
> ...


I'll blame it on loutz for posting twice!, but never mind.
Interested though in that initially sneya you posted


> i lodged my partner temporary visa subclass 309 from Kenya on the 14th of April. I have a case officer and have submitted all documentation necessary.
> i keep reading about a client number/ ID, which i have not received yet.


and now


> we lodged the visa in person a few days after we got married, so we got the file number on the spot and a case officer too.


So you did get a file number given to you and were just querying a separate ID were you?


----------



## loutz (May 18, 2010)

did you have to supply death certificates from your husbands parents ( sorry that is if they are no longer ) and a form 80... also sorry wanderer about the double post..... doh !, i just caught up with a friend from oz whose husbands is English they applied through Kenya she said it took 2 years!!!!!!!


----------



## Sneya (Jun 7, 2010)

hey wanderer,

yeah i thought there was another number i needed, as i was filling in the change in passport details form, as i changed my name from maiden to married, so it required a few numbers. (kinda strange i thought). but then i called the new case officer and she told me the file number is all i needed. 

Loutz

SAY WHAT?...2 years? OH MY GOD..ill go insane ...my husbands parents are both alive, so we dint need the certs, but we did have to submit a form 80 with the application. 

wow, i have a feeling this is going to be a crazy experience.


----------

